# Pittwater, Monday 24th. 10:00.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Going for a bream and flatty session mainly around Church Pt.

Might get lucky with a Dory if any bait appears.

Bayview launch. 10:00.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck out there Dan should be a good day for it.

Cheers Dave


----------

